# Is this true?



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

I have a new Win XP HE If I download this in the computer I have now, and get a new computer I canât swap the hard drive. MS$ will consider it a pirated copy.
I wont be able to updates Etc. 
I ordered a large drive and was going to duel boot EP \ Ubuntu. What do you think?
John#4


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

If it is a legal copy, you can reload it and call MS for another activation number. If you don't do this 10-15 times, you'll be okay.

By the by... I dual boot Windows and Linux using GRUB and it works fine. Ensure that you either keep Windows on the 1st hard drive and partition or "swap" them on boot so the Windows partition "looks" like the 1st drive.

R


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

It is only legal if you bought it seperate from your current computer. If this software came with the computer it is not yours to move. According to the lady at Microsquash who I talked to when I tried it.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

The XP is licensed to a "box" MS gets vague on what an upgrade is. If you upgrade to a larger disk on the same computer you can re-install XP. If get a new box and take the old drive then no, but if you upgrade the motherboard in the old box then yes... Kinda of messy.


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

If an "OEM" version of Windows was installed on that first box, then sammyd is right, MS does NOT want you to move it. If you got a retail version, you can move it.

This thread will likely become a, "See, this is why I use Linux", thread.

R


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

Window,
I have never used Ubuntu. What is Grub and what does it do?

Sammyd,
This was bought on Ebay, not with a computer.

Gary,
I wonder how they know I could say itâs a new motherboard. 

Window,

I just looked at the package, and it does say it is a OEM version. What now?
John#4


----------



## WindowOrMirror (Jan 10, 2005)

OEM versions are intended for use only on the computer they were "included" with. To install them on another computer is against "Microsofts rules".

Ubuntu is a "flavor" of Linux and GRUB is a way to boot between multiple operations systems (boot loader).

Whether or not you can use Linux depends, mainly, on if you are using Windows software who's functions are not covered by similar software on Linux. Examples would be Quickbooks and video games. Linux versions exist for almost any need, look, feel, and function... standard Office and internet capabilities are covered in almost all mainstream Linux distributions (like Ubuntu)

R


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

WindowOrMirror said:


> GRUB is a way to boot between multiple operations systems (boot loader).


A boot loader is necessary to boot any operating system. Current windows versions use the NT bootloader. Grub is one of several that can boot linux. GRUB is quite popular now and comes with most current linux distributions, but few years back, most distributions came with LILO. There are other linux bootloaders but they tend to be used only in special circumstances for most part but you can use them everyday if you want. I was always rather fond of loadlin. You dont have to use Grub just because that is what came with your distribution, but Grub works fine and its what I generally use anymore.

Grub or LILO will chain boot windows, they really just link to NTbootloader that XP uses and start it. And you can use the windows NT bootloader to boot linux http://uranus.it.swin.edu.au/~jn/linux/bootlinux.htm


----------



## sammyd (Mar 11, 2007)

> I wonder how they know I could say itâs a new motherboard.


When I tried using my XP HE on a new box it came up with a message like-you have upgraded too much hardware and XP can't validate your number please call for assistance.
So when XP goes online to validate your code it must create a file on Microsquashes servers somewhere with a list of what you have- Near as I can figure.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

sammyd said:


> When I tried using my XP HE on a new box it came up with a message like-you have upgraded too much hardware and XP can't validate your number please call for assistance.
> So when XP goes online to validate your code it must create a file on Microsquashes servers somewhere with a list of what you have- Near as I can figure.


When you register XP it includes a computer configuration. If you change to much it assumes a new box. YOu will get the must go online, You just call MS and tell them your chaninging motherboards and they will or possibly will not allow it.

GIve it a try.

You may find your OEM XP will not install on another mortherboard, some will not install on non vendor supplied disk.


----------



## john#4 (Mar 10, 2003)

Will what Iâm going to do. I have a 40gb hard drive. Iâm going to put in this unit and duel boot Win 98 se/ Linux. Iâm going to hold the XP. 
If Linux works out I may not even use XP. As I said I bough this and should be able to put it in and use it. 
If you canât use the OEM on a new unit, why can they sell them. That would be a rip-off.
How do you get around it? Must be a way.
John#4


----------



## Nevada (Sep 9, 2004)

Gary in ohio said:


> When you register XP it includes a computer configuration. If you change to much it assumes a new box. YOu will get the must go online, You just call MS and tell them your chaninging motherboards and they will or possibly will not allow it.


If that happens you can resume using XP without calling Microsoft. Just boot to the installation CD and select Repair.


----------

